# Winter Weather Definitions



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have been looking for these definitions and have found some "general" ones but I'd like to get as specific as possible for a snow and ice policy I am re-doing.
Does anyone have the definitions for the following:

Winter Weather Advisory
Winter Storm Watch
Winter Warning
Heavy Snow Warning
Blizzard Watch
Blizzard Warning
Freezing Rain Advisory
Freezing Rain Warning
Ice Storm Watch
Ice Storm Warning

I'm specifically looking for the language used with each and criteria for issuing.

Thanks


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lmk/winter_wx/index.php


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks

I was on that site for almost an hour yesterday.....never saw that.


----------

